# Deputy Sheriff David Gilstrap



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff David Gilstrap 
*Oconee County Sheriff's Office
Georgia*
End of Watch: Thursday, October 9, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 16 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, October 9, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy David Gilstrap was struck and killed by a vehicle while directing traffic on Hog Mountain Road at approximately 7:30 am. He and another deputy were providing traffic control at the entrance to a school when the incident occurred.

After being struck, he was transported to a local hospital where he remained on life support until succumbing to his injuries later that evening.

Deputy Gilstrap had served with the Oconee County Sheriff's Office for 3 years and had previously served with the Clarke County Sheriff's Office for 13 years. He is survived by his wife.
Agency Contact Information
Oconee County Sheriff's Office
1140 Experiment Station Road
Box 563
Watkinsville, GA 30677

Phone: (706) 769-3945

_*Please contact the Oconee County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

